
Becoming a Type Designer - milaaa
https://medium.com/@milavisuals/how-i-became-a-typographer-while-rocking-my-baby-to-sleep-ca117fd2a144
======
Cenk
Just quick note, you mean "type designer". A typographer is someone who uses
typefaces, a type designer is someone who creates typefaces.

~~~
milaaa
Tnx! updated.

------
jermaustin1
Did you take any online courses for type design, or are you just winging it
based on your past calligraphy practice?

Also do you care to share what kind of uptake you have received on Creative
Market?

~~~
milaaa
Mostly from my calligraphy work, but started diving deeper in theory and
techniques etc from online resources. Just started selling not too long ago
but already managed to get sales organically.

